# Lighting question?



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

OK, it's finally time to upgrade the lighting on my 29 gallon planted tank and I'm trying to figure out what to do... Up 'till now, I've been using the standard canopy and fluorescent bulb that came with the tank, but I want something more. What would my best options be to get to the 2-3 watts per gallon level for growing plants? 

I've really been looking at the 30" Coralife FW T-5 Aqualight Double Strip, which comes with one Colormax Full Spectrum bulb and one 6700K T-5 bulb. These bulbs are only rated at 18 watts each, which would only give me 1.2 watts per gallon... Is this OK, considering it's T-5 and more powerful than my standard tube? Or, are there more, better options? I've heard many good things about the Coralife series...

Thanx for any help or suggestions...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You can throw the watts/g equation out the window when using TO's - higher light output. 

I use the t-5 Corallife's and think they are great. You can also look into the Nova Extreme's - same thing, less cost and what seems like, to me, a better fixture in general.

You can always replace the full spectrum with another 6700k bulb too. Or add another fixture if you want even more light.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

try this one, 
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...oralifefreshwateraqualightdeluxesingle30strip

65 watt 30 inch power compact

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...urrentusanovaextreme302x24wt510000kfreshwater

2x24watt T5

going to be good with the 65 watt , works to 2.24

you running any co2?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> you running any co2?


He better be if he is trying to hit 3w/g!


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanx for the info, I'll check 'em out! As for CO2, at the moment no, but I dose with Excel... I've got a Red Sea CO2 Generator sitting here that could be hooked up again...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If you don't use co2, you are gonna get tons of algae and very little plant growth in comparison - just a heads up.


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Will the Coralife FW T-5 fixture be OK without CO2, since it's a total of 36 watts? It's only a 29 gallon tank and the lone resident is an Abei Puffer, so I don't wanna go crazy on this setup, just something that will help the plants grow better and colour up the tank nicely! I've got mostly Java Ferns, Cabomba, a single large Amazon Sword, Vals, and a few different mosses in the tank at the moment and all are doing well, just growing really slowly...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

shooterKD said:


> Will the Coralife FW T-5 fixture be OK without CO2, since it's a total of 36 watts? It's only a 29 gallon tank and the lone resident is an Abei Puffer, so I don't wanna go crazy on this setup, just something that will help the plants grow better and colour up the tank nicely! I've got mostly Java Ferns, Cabomba, a single large Amazon Sword, Vals, and a few different mosses in the tank at the moment and all are doing well, just growing really slowly...


Should be ok...if you start to get too much algae, lower the lighting period, but I don't think that will be necessary. You might find the vals and cabomba take over the tank if you don't prune though.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

you can't always get everything you want, it will either be slow steady and stable growth, while the tank is "stable" without incidence of algae....or you get massive growth like I did, even with DIY co2 and 192 watts over 45g, but then algae hit me in the butt, plants died a bit, did a rebuild twice trying different styles while my plants stayed in my stable 10g tank, I tell you a 10g with 45g of plants is funny to look at...

i did rebuilds with soil underlayer (BAD IDEA), and then finally flourite/eco mix..

which reminds me, whats your substrate?

i have quick growth now, and upped my co2, to red sea's..working on pressurized 

I suggest if you want low maintenance, you keep it as it, slow growth is better than all the troubles which can/may arise..

you should give up full tank specs, like any other dosing you do, dry, flourish lines, substrate, heating, light cycles, tank dimensions etc... and even a picture to get an idea of how planted the tank is, we can give you many more tips that way


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Substrate is Flourite Dark. Only dosing with Excel at the moment, and PRIME. I'm picking up some Flourish tomorrow to start mixing that in too... 200W heater, temp kept at about 28C, light is on for 10 hours a day right now, Rena XP1 Cannister and Bio-Wheel 200 filters... Dimensions of tank are: 30" L, 12.25" W, 18.5" H. There are pics of my tank in the gallery, first page as I only added them a few days ago... Keep in mind that I have added another piece of planted driftwood on the right side, with Java and Windelov Ferns as well as adding some more Cabomba. There's also some Crypts in there...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Are you dosing prime like...daily?


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Nope... Only use Prime on water changes. I am an experience fish keeper, been keeping various tanks for the last 15 years. This is just my most advanced "real" planted tank and I have the time and money to make it work... Just wanna give the plants the best I can, without having to get into an advanced CO2 system...


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Since this is about lighting I think this is an appropriate topic to ask in. Right now I just got a 45 G tank which is 48" long. The good thing is, there are rebates to T8 Fluorescent Tube Fixtures by the OPA. http://www.everykilowattcounts.ca/rebates/
Since the fixtures are Fluorescent and 48" Im thinking of getting them for my tank. Although I dont know how many Watts each tube will be there will be a total of 4 at the end. I do have the fixture in my room and each tube is I think 34 Watts. So in all Im looking at 3 Watts per gallon. I know Ill need CO2 and maby ferts. So please tell me if you think Im doing something wrong or if I am heading the right way. On my 25 Gallon I have a 50 Watt Compact Fluorscent bulb which has been there for almost a year.


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

What is the difference between Coral life Aqualight and Coral life Deluxe series? Are the Deluxe series use Attinic bulbs which are more expensive? 

are the Aqualight enough to grow plants when it has more than 2w per gallon?

Which one is commonly used by you for growing plants? I have a 45 gallon tank with 36 inches long, 12 inches width and 18 inches deep. I would like your recommendation on which coral life lighting model to use?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tigercga said:


> What is the difference between Coral life Aqualight and Coral life Deluxe series? Are the Deluxe series use Attinic bulbs which are more expensive?
> 
> are the Aqualight enough to grow plants when it has more than 2w per gallon?
> 
> Which one is commonly used by you for growing plants? I have a 45 gallon tank with 36 inches long, 12 inches width and 18 inches deep. I would like your recommendation on which coral life lighting model to use?


first of all, you don't have a 45 gallon, you have a 33gallon...

I use the standard aqualight...i believe the deluxe has lunar or metal halide lights...i have power compact flourescents...

i suggest just a single 1x96watt coralife...or a 2x55 watt if you can find it from another brand

2x55 would be cheaper in the long run, easier and cheaper to find new bulbs when the time comes


----------

